# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Java Moss easiest moss?

## veridicaldream

Hi all. 
I am new to mosses and want to ask about Java Moss.
I am looking for a easy and super hardy moss for a low light plant only tank. I have a small tank which receives somewhat bright indirect light. (i come from a potted plant bg and want to try aquatic plants now)

Currently just purchased Java Fern and Marimo ball a week ago and they seem to be doing fine. 
However, I have heard that Java Moss is suitable for beginners and am wondering if its true. 

However, the LFS in Bedok that I went to seems to only carry Christmas moss..
Can anyone recommend Moss types?

----------


## Flchamp89

It in most top 5 easiest to grow lists. Glue it, tie it, whatever. Low to high par seems to adjust. Certain environment almost invasive. Does better in cooler temps like most moss. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

----------


## veridicaldream

i see. thanks
what other moss besides java moss?

----------


## Flchamp89

Christmas, fissdens, and flame are popular choices. Youll have to try and determine if those are appropriate for your tank. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

I am also looking for some healthy and luxuriant Java Moss. The ones I bought are only borderline specimens. Still looking around for really good specimens. Hope to encounter a LFS which stocks them.

----------


## Flchamp89

I see like everyone here from Singapore lol. I would think yall are in the land of moss lol. 

Java moss sometimes takes a little time to get acclimated. But usually catches on pretty quick


A month later 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

----------


## veridicaldream

very nice tank. what are the plants in it?

----------


## Flchamp89

P.helferi, j.moss, j.fern, a.nana petite, a.lancelot, rotala, banana plant, c.wendtii, c.parva, b.penny wort, b.carolina, b.moniera, dwarf lilly, s.minima, pothos, hornwort 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

----------


## veridicaldream

looks great

----------


## x353791

which better for beginner? Java Moss or Singapore Moss? 
Can get java moss in serangoon?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Java moss is generally one of the more hardy moss types, they can grow in a wide range of water conditions and parameters. Suitable for new keepers and those who want an low demand moss for their aquariums. Only thing is java moss tends to grow in a more haphazard pattern, doesn't have as neat and compact growth pattern as other mosses like christmas moss or fissidens. There are many types of mosses, so it all depends on the look you are going for.

You can refer to a useful aquarium moss guide in this link: http://www.aquamoss.net/

----------


## veridicaldream

> Java moss is generally one of the more hardy moss types, they can grow in a wide range of water conditions and parameters. Suitable for new keepers and those who want an low demand moss for their aquariums. Only thing is java moss tends to grow in a more haphazard pattern, doesn't have as neat and compact growth pattern as other mosses like christmas moss or fissidens. There are many types of mosses, so it all depends on the look you are going for.
> 
> You can refer to a useful aquarium moss guide in this link: http://www.aquamoss.net/


Thanks for the link
Do you know anything abt rose moss?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thanks for the link
> Do you know anything abt rose moss?


I've seen rose moss on sale at places like Green Chapter, but haven't seen much reviews online about the moss though, other than sales posts with the usual cut n paste info.

Seems its care and requirement is more or less similar to other popular aquarium mosses, just that it's rarer and more expensive.

That being said, if it was easy to keep and grow, you would think it would be commonly available everywhere and cheap to buy by now right? I guess there are probably various reasons why it's still rare and expensive.  :Grin:

----------


## veridicaldream

I see I see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## x353791

hi i found these hair in the java moss... is it normal?

----------


## Zep

That should not appear in healthy moss. Could be some form of algae.

----------


## Zep

Can't really zoom into the photos but if you see some leaves onto Hair like strands then they could be utricularia gibba, a type of pest plant.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Looks like hair algae, very common hitchhiker in moss from LFS... better remove, treat and quarantine before adding into your main tank, otherwise you will be fighting pest algae issues forever.

----------


## x353791

so is it harmful? possible to remove it peacefully?

My tank as follow:
4 gallon with bare bottom (water cycled since 2 weeks ago)
big clumps of java moss almost filled the tank (got it 2 weeks ago)
6 guppies and 1 fry (got from longkang 2 days ago)

----------


## x353791

Or is it okie to leave it?

----------


## x353791

actually it seems cool after researching it.... :Grin:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

The algae is not harmful... just that if they are introduced into a tank and start to grow alot, your tank and plants may eventually be covered in the algae. Looks unsightly and plants get smothered and deteriorate.

Once pest algae establish in the tank, it can be very difficult to get rid off, since everything is already setup with livestock inside, you have very limited options.

It's always better to treat and remove algae outside separately, then you will not have issues later.

Here is an example of how i treat and quarantine new plants that i get from LFS (requires extra time and effort though): http://www.urbanaquaria.com/2015/09/...uarantine.html

On the otherhand, if you don't mind an algae filled tank, then it's okay to just let the algae intro in.  :Grin:

----------


## Ecolite

Dear gurus can anyone share how to grow the java moss? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kalkwasser

If you can dim your lighting, it should reduce the algae occurrence.

----------

